# keto diet (confusion)!!!



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

My brother has just started a keto diet and is really confused what times of the day to eat meals.... he has been reading alot and he said that its confusing him because some places are saying two meals a day (which cant be right) and others 6..... i dont really know what advice to give him and looked to see if i could find the answer on the net and came across the same problems as he did.My questions are:How many meals should he eat a day???What times of the day should he eat his meals???Thanks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

6. Eat when he wakes up and every 2 hours after. Make sure his daily macros are about 65fat 30pro 5carb (tweak where required) Obv make sure he's in a calorie deficit


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

What does he want out of his diet? Does he workout much/at all?

Smaller more frequent meals are preferred by many as the protein is fed in, little but often. So to speak. You'll find many here having 5+ 'meals' as shakes are counted in, but believe it or not a few will eat more.

Where has he got his keto diet plan from, I assume he hasn't really got a plan? But I'd be he won't last long on 2 meals a day anyway.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

aim for around 30g of fat and 30g of protein each meal, 6 times aday, non training days i eat 5 times


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

cheers guys!!!

yh hes real overweight his bodyfat is 36%!!!

hes been going to the gym for a while just wants to get his diet spot on to loose weight!!!

he has been reading this http://www.hannenhealth.com/keto.htm and basically following it..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

Ausbuilt calls this the keto bible and hes right, dwonload this and read it and keto will be a piece of ****


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Got ketostix? He'll want them. There's a shed load of keto info here, get him to sign up.


----------



## bigandy1980 (Jul 26, 2011)

Keto sticks don't work as they are designed for diabetics. A normal persons body uses the ketones up before you can pass them out through urine.


----------



## bigandy1980 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bigdawg.

He should eat six meals a day. Try to space meals out every 2 to 3 hours but ultamitey it doesn't really matter as long as he is getting the right macros. Carbs must be under 30g per day for the body to go into ketosis.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

When youre in keto meal frequency isnt as much of a big deal as when on a lowfat moderate carb diet. That said i eat 4-5 times a day and im doing keto now. When im bulking i eat like 8 times a day so its still alot less than normal. The most important thing is that he doesnt go over 30g of carbs in a day and he gets a minimum of 60% of his cals from fat. www.fitday.com this website makes things alot easier for working it out. You should def get him to look at the link barsnack posted. Dan Duchanie's BOdyopus Underground will clear up all his confusion in one read.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

barsnack said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8
> 
> Ausbuilt calls this the keto bible and hes right, dwonload this and read it and keto will be a piece of ****


correct, takes ALL the confusion out of keto and supplementation.. essential reading.



Witch-King said:


> Got ketostix? He'll want them. There's a shed load of keto info here, get him to sign up.


No, as stated in the keto bible above, what you want is a Blood Glucose meter- you can't be in ketosis if your BG level is above 5.6.



bigandy1980 said:


> Keto sticks don't work as they are designed for diabetics. A normal persons body uses the ketones up before you can pass them out through urine.


not correct- keto stix detect unused ketones- you should have some first thing in the morning urine.. if you do a carb up every 10 days instead of 7, you will gave LOADS of unused ketones... deeeeeep ketosis..



Lycan Prince said:


> When youre in keto meal frequency isnt as much of a big deal as when on a lowfat moderate carb diet. That said i eat 4-5 times a day and im doing keto now. When im bulking i eat like 8 times a day so its still alot less than normal. The most important thing is that he doesnt go over 30g of carbs in a day and he gets a minimum of 60% of his cals from fat. www.fitday.com this website makes things alot easier for working it out. You should def get him to look at the link barsnack posted. Dan Duchanie's BOdyopus Underground will clear up all his confusion in one read.


this is essentially true.. keto diet works just as well on 1-2 meals a day as more frequent feeding... as you're ALWAYS below fasting BG levels, you never feel "light headed" or like you're going to crash, as you're below that threshold always, and burning ketones for energy, not carbs..

fat is better at closer to 70%- try and make some of these from MCT oil- fantastic for keto.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

each time ive tried to download that keto guide it doesnt work  ( anyone know why?


----------

